# Rome Hotel?



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a favourite hotel in Rome. My tastes are as the Stafford, Goring and Durrants in London.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Marriott Grand Flora on Via Vittorio Veneto and the Grand Hotel de La Minerve on Piazza Della Minerva (behind the Pantheon). They are the only hotels I have stayed at in Rome but both are excellent.


----------

